# hosting a solo Piraya?



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

just wondering if i can host a solo Piraya? and if there skittish like rb's? also whats the growth rate of them and whats the biggest they will grow captive? thanx


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

anybody? ive searched and didnt find anything! a little help please!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=180603&hl=


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

massabsamurai said:


> Here:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=180603&hl=


are they skittish, im planing on growing a piraya out from 3" solo, or would it do better shoaled?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

better shoaled..one pygo will just sit in the cornor of the tank and be scared of everything that passes-by..they do better in groups..


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

thePACK said:


> better shoaled..one pygo will just sit in the cornor of the tank and be scared of everything that passes-by..they do better in groups..


damn well that shyts on my parade lol!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it really depends on the personality of the fish, you can start with a shoal then sell of the shy ones and keep the meanest one.
some members keep solo red, caribe, piraya and they love it.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i think moondemon has a really awesome solo piraya. it was an unuasually aggressive though so it makes a good solo piranha. theres no guaruntee that another piraya would be like that.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I had a long conversation about this with someone that had a solo piraya for years and in his experience...the fish was not skittish at all. He actually said the fish was one of the most interactive fish he has ever kept...and compared it to keeping an oscar. This person has a lot of experience with all kinds of fish...so that is a pretty impressive statement. I have always wanted to do this.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its all dependant on the fish. You cant state it as a fact that a solo piraya will be scared of its own shadow. Everyone says rhombs are mean mofos. Well Ive had mine for 8 months and it still hides even if its behind a single blade of grass it trys to blend in with its surroundings. My pygos arent fearless but they arent scared of people when they approach the tank. They usually think its feeding time, little piggers. Moons piraya may be one of the few but its entirely the fish itself, some are timid and some will try to eat you. All you can do is try. I tink if your patient enough and spen time near the tank eventually no matter what the fish will be less timid. I got a buddy that has a solo red and its one of the most aggresive fish Ive seen. Its crossed my mind to trade my rhom for a solo piraya myself. Love the rhom but the colors on these piraya are jsut stunning.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

moon's piraya was first with 3 other piraya i think, and he killed 2 of them so he decided to keep it as a solo fish. you never know what kind of attitude you'll get from them. gotta mention that moon uses low lighting, that could help them be less skittish, but overall, it all depends on the fish attitude.


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

my new piraya is 3.5-4"" only been in the tank for 4 hrs and is just siting in the corner behind some plants! but if i creep up to the tank and wiggle my fingers he comes about an inch towards them then i move them away and he goes back, and i can just keep repeating this! maybe its just because he has'nt settled in yet, im keeping my fingers crossed on this one! i also havent offered him any food yet i have some hikari gold but i doubt he'll take them! any suggestions?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Personality varies from fish to fish. Its all about luck. I say go for it!


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Personality varies from fish to fish. Its all about luck. I say go for it!


oh i am lol! hopefully i dont have a dud!







i currently have the temp at 80 and the powerhead blastin to get some action out of him


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a solo piraya probably around 4" but when I got it it was closer to 3" ...it was skittish for about a week now it's not shy at all cruising always around the tank going to the top for pellets and not letting shrimp hit the ground


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

This is something I've always wanted to try with like a 150G tank+....I think a large solo piraya with vibrant flames would be pretty titties if you asked me. Possibly even better then a large rhom IMO


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

For sure I'd take frankenstein over a similar sized rhom any day especially if I grew it myself


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Trigga said:


> For sure I'd take frankenstein over a similar sized rhom any day especially if I grew it myself


I dont know about that....a rhom that size would be pretty sick.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont know about that....a rhom that size would be pretty sick.


very,very much agreed


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

^agreed. a 22" rhom would be sick.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

i've had a piraya before, bought it along with a caribe and super red ending up with my piraya killing both of them, so decided to keep it solo, and still was very aggressive, finger chasing, eating everything as soon it hits the water, it was 3 in when i first got it and sold it when it was 7 in, i had to sell it cause i prefer a manuelli as a solo piranha and pirayas as a shoal, but man i really really miss it,


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I also think that the personnality of the fish will play a major role in it's ability to interact with you. The one i'm currently keeping used to live with 4 other pirayas and he was by far the most dominat of the group, very territorial, killing two pirayas while they were still little juvis. I had to sell the other two, as they couldn't even eat and were constantly hiding, because of the dominant one... After i sold the pirayas, i had to move the one i still had from my 125 gallon to my 120 gallon tank. He was constaly swimming in that tank where only two pieces of driftwood made the decor with a lot of lighting.. or too much lighting. It came to me that the fish was not comfortable.. and seemed to be more skittish than before. He was easily spooked, crashing into everything.. My GF wanted me to sell him, because he was always going crazy.... and i didn't want to do that and i'm glad i didn't ! So, in order to change something, I added a few big plastic plants for him to hide and changed the lighting of the tank, dimming it a lot... and wow, his personnality changed a lot in a good way. At first, he was hiding a little more but he styarted to come out gradually to swim in the open space of the tank. At night time, in the dark, he would chase my finger and be very active.. swimming a lot and not hiding... and about a month ago, he started to chase my finger in day light. He also hides a lot less... So i think that the personnality will play a big role, but also the environment where the fish lives and probably other factors like water quality and feeding habits. Very frequent water changes (2-3 times a week) made my pirayas grow VERY qucikly. I did more wc for those pirayas than any other pygos i ever had and thought that they grew a lot faster than any pygos i raised... and pirayas are knowed to be slow growing fishes...


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

Moondemon said:


> ... and pirayas are knowed to be slow growing fishes...


hmm... really? they get their first 9 inches real fast i think moon. they take years to reach monster sizes, but they outgrow any other pygo on their first year. that is at least what i noticed from OB's and Gonzo's tanks on p-fr

i may be wrong, but i'm pretty sure they grow pretty fast their first year.

that being said, i also believe in water changes to increase fish growth


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

Moondemon said:


> I also think that the personnality of the fish will play a major role in it's ability to interact with you. The one i'm currently keeping used to live with 4 other pirayas and he was by far the most dominat of the group, very territorial, killing two pirayas while they were still little juvis. I had to sell the other two, as they couldn't even eat and were constantly hiding, because of the dominant one... After i sold the pirayas, i had to move the one i still had from my 125 gallon to my 120 gallon tank. He was constaly swimming in that tank where only two pieces of driftwood made the decor with a lot of lighting.. or too much lighting. It came to me that the fish was not comfortable.. and seemed to be more skittish than before. He was easily spooked, crashing into everything.. My GF wanted me to sell him, because he was always going crazy.... and i didn't want to do that and i'm glad i didn't ! So, in order to change something, I added a few big plastic plants for him to hide and changed the lighting of the tank, dimming it a lot... and wow, his personnality changed a lot in a good way. At first, he was hiding a little more but he styarted to come out gradually to swim in the open space of the tank. At night time, in the dark, he would chase my finger and be very active.. swimming a lot and not hiding... and about a month ago, he started to chase my finger in day light. He also hides a lot less... So i think that the personnality will play a big role, but also the environment where the fish lives and probably other factors like water quality and feeding habits. Very frequent water changes (2-3 times a week) made my pirayas grow VERY qucikly. I did more wc for those pirayas than any other pygos i ever had and thought that they grew a lot faster than any pygos i raised... and pirayas are knowed to be slow growing fishes...


i thought pirayas grew the fastest and the largest out of all pygos!?! but yeh my piraya is starting to come out his shell! i guess hes settling in. i got him on wednesday and i have moon lights on there so its not that bright! hes eating but not like a champ yet! i have the temp at 80 degrees so he's really active! i mean if im standing back he will swim all around the tank in circles up, down and into the powerhead! i guess hes happy ill try and post a video of him soon. at night he also comes up to my fingers like hes curious! but then he swims back away. but if i walk up to the tank he goes and hides!







but hes not as skittish as my rb's! i can put a net in the tank or my hand and he just sits there, unlike my rb's would go crazy and swim into walls and flip out lol! ill give him some more time but in a few months if hes still has any skittishness ill add some freinds for him...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I had a long conversation about this with someone that had a solo piraya for years and in his experience...the fish was not skittish at all. He actually said the fish was one of the most interactive fish he has ever kept...and compared it to keeping an oscar. This person has a lot of experience with all kinds of fish...so that is a pretty impressive statement. I have always wanted to do this.


I can attest to that,

Solo Caribe or Piraya is the way to go for sure.


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> I had a long conversation about this with someone that had a solo piraya for years and in his experience...the fish was not skittish at all. He actually said the fish was one of the most interactive fish he has ever kept...and compared it to keeping an oscar. This person has a lot of experience with all kinds of fish...so that is a pretty impressive statement. I have always wanted to do this.


I can attest to that,

Solo Caribe or Piraya is the way to go for sure.








[/quote]








lol yeah well see!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> ^agreed. a 22" rhom would be sick.


 any 22" p would be sick. Hell id even take a 22" red if i could


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

^^yea that would be a main attraction for sure! im planing to upgrade to a 240-300 gallon after summer, how many pirayas could i throw in? i was thinking 5!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i think 5 in a 240-300 would be a decent number....I'd keep a close eye once they get beyond the 8-9" cause thats when they like to become brutes.


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

the_w8 said:


> i think 5 in a 240-300 would be a decent number....I'd keep a close eye once they get beyond the 8-9" cause thats when they like to become brutes.


damn so is 5 to many for a 300 gal? should i go with a bigger tank, 400 gallons? because i am going to be pissed if i loose some of these fish because there soo damn expensive!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't think its too many. The gallon per fish rule is a very grey matter anyways because if you look at it in reality these fish are coming from monstrous rivers and what not. You jus have to be cognizant of their surroundings and watch them as their territories develop. Go with as big of a tank as you can afford bro!!!! You can never predict what a piranha is going to do especially a piraya. When some piraya get large they can act jus like a serra. Every piraya has its own personality and tolerance. Jus make sure you have plenty of spots for them to chill in and watch em closely....IMO 300G for a shoal of 5 would be decent. I wouldn't get to worried about losing any. It sucks if it does happen, but thats the risk of owning P's you take.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> For sure I'd take frankenstein over a similar sized rhom any day especially if I grew it myself


Speaking of... is Frank still alive and well? I haven't heard of or seen a trace of him in almost 2 years! Back to the topic at hand, I am just bnow getting back into P's after a. 2 year hiatus from fish, and I have been considering getting a solo piraya myself , I think it would be great.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> For sure I'd take frankenstein over a similar sized rhom any day especially if I grew it myself


Speaking of... is Frank still alive and well? I haven't heard of or seen a trace of him in almost 2 years! Back to the topic at hand, I am just bnow getting back into P's after a. 2 year hiatus from fish, and I have been considering getting a solo piraya myself , I think it would be great.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> For sure I'd take frankenstein over a similar sized rhom any day especially if I grew it myself


Speaking of... is Frank still alive and well? I haven't heard of or seen a trace of him in almost 2 years! Back to the topic at hand, I am just bnow getting back into P's after a. 2 year hiatus from fish, and I have been considering getting a solo piraya myself , I think it would be great.

Sorry for the triple post I'm internetting from my phone and its super finicky


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

WaxmasterJ said:


> For sure I'd take frankenstein over a similar sized rhom any day especially if I grew it myself


Speaking of... is Frank still alive and well? I haven't heard of or seen a trace of him in almost 2 years! Back to the topic at hand, I am just bnow getting back into P's after a. 2 year hiatus from fish, and I have been considering getting a solo piraya myself , I think it would be great.

Sorry for the triple post I'm internetting from my phone and its super finicky
[/quote]

lol yeah its going alright so far he's still a little skittish. sure not a finger chaser yet! but patients is the key!


----------

